# Jason Richardson quit All Shall Perish and joined Born Of Osiris



## Caparison092 (Jan 6, 2010)

Heard this from a member of ASP, it also says on Jason's myspace page. Wonder what will happen now to the band.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 6, 2010)

This is factual. It says so on his FB too...not to be a stalker or anything.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 6, 2010)

Well that sucks. Do you think Ben might start actually playing the leads now? Also, Born of Osiris might get some killer shredding!


----------



## Harry (Jan 6, 2010)

Weird, never expected this.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm. Maybe Chris will go back?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't think Jason would stay with ASP cause when he started filling in, he was adamant about staying with his band, but I never would've expected him to join Born of Osiris. Both are great bands, but I prefer ASP by a very large margin.


----------



## kittencore (Jan 6, 2010)

did born lose a member or something??


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

^BOO has always had 5 members, IIRC. They just use a fill-in for 2nd guitar, as they did with Tosin Abasi on their last US tour. 

But does this mean that Jason is a permanent addition?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Born of Osiris had 2 guitarists for atleast a little while, but yeah, they've only had one for a while and had various people filling in on tours. I think Jason already filled in for them once on a recent tour.

My guess is that he got along with the band members of BOO more and/or liked the creative direction of their music more than that of ASP.

Jason and Chris should form a new band together. haha


----------



## Magero (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol. What a turn for the worst. BOO have turned to absolute fail now. TNR was soooo good and AHP is just.... like... ugh.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2010)

I prefer BOO to ASP, so this news is all good to me.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Magero said:


> Lol. What a turn for the worst. BOO have turned to absolute fail now. TNR was soooo good and AHP is just.... like... ugh.



So they acquire a badass guitarist but they somehow get worse?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't understand all the hate for AHP. It was a great album as long as you didn't pigeon-hole BOO's original sound.They progressed musically and the album showed it.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^BOO has always had 5 members, IIRC. They just use a fill-in for 2nd guitar, as they did with Tosin Abasi on their last US tour.
> 
> But does this mean that Jason is a permanent addition?



Actually, Matthew Pantellis was the BOO 2nd guitarist till September 2008 and then he joined Veil of Maya (bass)


----------



## Axel (Jan 7, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> I don't understand all the hate for AHP. It was a great album as long as you didn't pigeon-hole BOO's original sound.They progressed musically and the album showed it.



I'm sure it's a great album (I've only heard the myspace tracks) but I consider the previous effort to be much better as well. Even with that super annoying loud kick drum.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 7, 2010)

Axel said:


> I'm sure it's a great album (I've only heard the myspace tracks) but I consider the previous effort to be much better as well. Even with that super annoying loud kick drum.


 

TNR was indeed a great album, but so was AHP. You just have to listen to them differently. It's basically the same deal as with The Faceless' Akeldama and Planetary Duality. The difference in sound isn't as big, but they're both different.


----------



## sami (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, they lost another guitarist that fast?


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

John_Strychnine said:


> Actually, Matthew Pantellis was the BOO 2nd guitarist till September 2008 and then he joined Veil of Maya (bass)



That's right, I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 7, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> TNR was indeed a great album, but so was AHP. *You just have to listen to them differently*. It's basically the same deal as with The Faceless' Akeldama and Planetary Duality. The difference in sound isn't as big, but they're both different.



Exactly what I've been saying to my friends since it released. Don't expect catchy riffs, but expect moving and uplifting melodies. AHP is such a great album if you listen to it for what it is and don't expect TNR.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> So they acquire a badass guitarist but they somehow get worse?



I think he's just talking about the album progression, not the addition of Jason. That's what I hope, at least. Not saying I agree with either synopsis, cause I think AHP is a great album and Jason can only help them, but I'm just interpreting.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Exactly what I've been saying to my friends since it released. Don't expect catchy riffs, but expect moving and uplifting melodies. AHP is such a great album if you listen to it for what it is and don't expect TNR.



+1
Too many deathcore fans want the old BOO back because there's "nawt enuf brkd0wnnzzzz!", but in reality, they have improved a ton musically. IMO, atleast.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 7, 2010)

Jason is a sick addition to the band. I wonder how their next album is gonna turn out now that they have him in the band.

As far as ASP goes, I hope they find a kickass guitarist.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 7, 2010)

Well considering how the drummer (Cameron?) writes most of the music, I doubt the next album will be that much affected by Jason.


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Well considering how the drummer (Cameron?) writes most of the music, I doubt the next album will be that much affected by Jason.



+1. When they were here a while after TNR was out, a few of my friends went backstage and got to talk with them. The drummer writes almost all their shit (he wrote the entire TNR album for sure). So I'd expect to see a little bit of a change with Jason, but not much.


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2010)

1. If BOO gets a permanent 2nd guitarist, cool. I just know I dig the music, and catch them live when they play here. Talking to Ben while he was setting up was cool .

2. I initially had trouble differentiating between Veil of Maya and Born Of Osiris when I first heard them both. I like AHP because it shows maturity and the band finding "their sound", as their debut got them noticed because it was more or less the same as all the other popular stuff at the time. From what Bulb has said about the riffs Marc has shown him, don't be expecting a 2nd TCMC either 

3. Moar Guitarz


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

4. 7 strings. plzkthksbai

Is it just me or does it seem pretty crazy that the drummer of a band is writing the majority of a band's material?


----------



## Fzau (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> 4. 7 strings. plzkthksbai
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem pretty crazy that the drummer of a band is writing the majority of a band's material?


 
Exactly what I thought


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Exactly what I thought



Which part?


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> 4. 7 strings. plzkthksbai
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem pretty crazy that the drummer of a band is writing the majority of a band's material?



+1 (string that is) and +1 again!

I nearly shit a brick when I heard one man, let alone the drummer, wrote most all of it!


----------



## Magero (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> So they acquire a badass guitarist but they somehow get worse?



Sorry, wasn't clear enough haha. I was talking about them before Jason joined. A Higher Place was such a boring album after The New Reign, and I think Jason leaving ASP for BOO is a seriously bad decision. But that's just me. I found AHP to be about 13 tracks of half time 0 1 4 riffs and the odd bit of widdly, in odd time signatures. No point having 13 tracks if they all sound the exact same haha.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

I gotcha.

I, personally, liked AHP, because I felt like they changed their sound a little and experimented just enough to be slightly different. But, to each his or her own.


----------



## Magero (Jan 8, 2010)

Each to their own indeed. I think the problem was they tried so hard to have so many songs, where as so many of those songs could have been put together to make like...7 or 8 or even 9 4-5 minute songs, instead of 13 2-3 minute songs. Just kinda blurs past to me haha. I'd still go see them if they toured, just to hear stuff from TNR though haha, be a good live show I imagine.


----------



## King Ian (Jan 8, 2010)

Man.  I love ASP and I certainly loved him in ASP. That's lame.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Jan 8, 2010)

Tosin was great, but I found him very sloppy live with Born Of Osiris. Don't shit on me, I love Animals As Leaders and I'm so stocked to see him live. Jason Richardson, otherwise is a killer machine and will be a good addition to this band. I'm more afraid for the future of ASP...Can they top their previous works without Chris?..Not so sure.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Which part?


 
Both of course 
Number one is obvious.. you can never have too many strings!


----------



## budda (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how you can think every track on AHP sounds the same, especially with how the intro track sounds...  but ok.


----------



## Magero (Jan 8, 2010)

It's all the same scale, it's all the same stop-start, un-palm muted drop C riffs and the only things that really set the songs apart is the odd "dramatic" chord progression they'll throw in every few songs (Exist, Now Arise, etc). At least with The New Reign I could tell the songs apart.


----------



## wkchu (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that a reliable information? Can't find Jason's myspace on google, and the only other source I find is BOO's wiki where the lineup's written differently twice.
Aren't ASP writing a new album?


----------



## Magero (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, but I've heard it confirmed by people who have him on facebook and just because ASP are writing, doesn't mean anything haha.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

wkchu said:


> Is that a reliable information? Can't find Jason's myspace on google, and the only other source I find is BOO's wiki where the lineup's written differently twice.
> Aren't ASP writing a new album?



He isn't in ASP. He is in BOO, I'm friends with him on FB.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder what made him change his mind about ASP.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe it just has to do with age differences? BOO is a much younger band.


----------



## TheFaceless (Feb 4, 2011)

ServerOfAnubis said:


> Tosin was great, but I found him very sloppy live with Born Of Osiris. Don't shit on me, I love Animals As Leaders and I'm so stocked to see him live. Jason Richardson, otherwise is a killer machine and will be a good addition to this band. I'm more afraid for the future of ASP...Can they top their previous works without Chris?..Not so sure.



Have you been to ASP's new guitarist's Myspace? Listen to his solo work. I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Lon (Feb 4, 2011)

hands up for necrobump, necrobump, NECROBUUUMP


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 5, 2011)

Francesco Artusato is a beast xD yes he has his solo project, but hearing his solo in ASP's 2011 release was pretty sick IMO


----------



## MikeH (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so glad you bumped a year and a half old thread to tell us this.


----------

